# ¿Cómo actualizar una lista de precios?



## kiko (Jun 7, 2002)

Hola: 
Tengo una lista de precios en Excel, con tres columnas: referencia del artículo, descripción, y precio. Los precios cambian semanalmente, y algunas referencias dejan de aparecer y aparecen otras. Quisiera saber cómo hago para actualizar el documento; es decir, que el programa compare automáticamente las referencias y actualice los precios.
¡¡¡Gracias por su ayuda!!!


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 7, 2002)

Hola Kiko, bienvenido.

Pues eso depende, cómo tiene la lista de los precios actualizados ? mejor dicho, sería complicado por ejemplo, si los tiene en papel, que Excel los "viera" y actualizara... :wink:

Si está en otro listado se podría hacer un macro para eso.  Cómo se sabe cuáles fueron eliminados ?


----------



## kiko (Jun 10, 2002)

Hola Juan Pablo:

La lista de precios nueva tambien viene en excel, y se podria hacer una macro, pero no se como hacerla...
Los articulos que desaparecen, ya no estarán en la lista de precios nueva que me envían(en excel).

Es una lista de precios de informática, que como tu sabes los artículos cambian mucho, en un tiempo no hay tal tipo de memoria, etc

Muchas gracias Por tu atencion


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 13, 2002)

Porqué no se puede usar simplemente el nuevo archivo ? mejor dicho, si en el nuevo archivo no están las referencias que desaparecen, y las que sí están tienes los precios actualizados, no son estos LOS articulos actualizados ?


----------



## kiko (Jun 14, 2002)

Bueno, esta nueva lista tiene los precios actualizados. Pero son los precios del distribuidor, yo revendo estos artículos con un nuevo precio, calculado con una fórmula, que es diferente para cada artículo.
Por eso deseo poder meter los precios del distribuidor, segun su referencia, para que automáticamente las fórmulas me den el precio actualizado de reventa.

No se como utilizar una funcion lógica para que me compare una celda(ref. artículo de la lista de precios nueva) con todas las celdas de una columna(ref. articulo de la lista de precios vieja, con la formula de los precios de reventa) y si encuentra una igual cambie los precios.
O si sabes de algun sitio donde hagan una explicación con ejemplos de las macros.
Espero haber explicado un poco mejor...
Un Abrazo
Muchas gracias


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 18, 2002)

Hacer un macro sin conocer más detalles de los archivos es complicado, pero como para comenzar, se podría utilizar BUSCARV (o VLOOKUP en Inglés) para identificar cuáles precios están en la nueva lista, y los que devuelvan #N/A es porque no están, es decir, fueron eliminados.


----------



## kiko (Jun 19, 2002)

Gracias por tu ayuda, 
He realizado la actualización de precios con estas fórmulas

=COINCIDIR($A12;$F$1:$F$1587;0) Esta formula encuentra las referencias coincidentes y me dá la fila en donde se encuentra dicha coincidencia...(entre cada celda de la columna A y toda la columna F. Esta formula esta puesta en la columna I)

Luego esta otra formula utiliza el anterior resultado para poner el nuevo precio en el articulo...(toma el nuevo precio de la columna H, que corresponde a la fila que da la fórmula anterior. Esta fórmula esta en la columna C)
=INDICE($H$1:$H$1587;$I14)

Muchas gracias por su atención
Hasta Otra...


----------

